

Apple adding 'kill switch' to iPhones - bane
http://www.cnn.com/2013/06/11/tech/mobile/iphone-ios7-kill-switch/index.html

======
aroch
I _love_ the "scare quotes" around kill switch in the article title (and OP).
This is clear linkbaiting; a more accurate title would be "Apple adding theft
protection in iOS 7" or similar.

